# Nakina,Ont



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

We just got back Sat from our annual Canadian fishing trip and as usual it turned out great. 980some fish between 6 guys which is down a little but still fun.All returned except about 40 that we ate every day. The biggest walleye went 26 1/2 on a jig and twister tail and the pike was 41 inches with about 2 hrs to go for the week. Also on a jig and twister tail. He was eyeballing supper that was on the stringer. Weather was cool and wet except for the last day , when it got sunny and warm, in the 70's. But the bugs weren't bad. Seen moose ,bear, eagles and otters for the wildlife. And don't complain about the gas prices here, we have them beat by a buck and a half at least. All in all a good trip. Time to start planning for next year. Enjoy


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I head to Lake O'Sullivan on the 24rth and I can't wait. As you know spring walleye at Erie has been very disappointing. Our party of 4 stay at O'Sullivan's Rainbow, for the past 8 years or so. Glad to hear you had a lot of fish and not a lot of bugs. We can always count on a great experience when we hit NW Ontario.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip! I am a month and a half away from my annual trip and I am already looking forward to it.



> All returned except about 40 that we ate every day.


I hope that was 40 total and not 40 a day. I can't imagine how sick I would be if I had to eat 6-7 fish a day by myself. I like fish but that would certainly be over the top.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha thats what i was thinking to....6-7 fish a day is a loottttt lol....i love some walleye but sheesh.

Our flight leaves friday at 1.....and i cant waiittttt....heard a new trick though on the black flies. Put listerine in a spray bottle and spray your clothes down good....buddy of mine just returned from his trip last week and flies were out good and he was only bit in the hand twice. Thats it! I'm all over it for our trip lol!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> heard a new trick though on the black flies. Put listerine in a spray bottle and spray your clothes down good....buddy of mine just returned from his trip last week and flies were out good and he was only bit in the hand twice. Thats it! I'm all over it for our trip lol!


My boy is up there right now. He may be wishing I read this tip a bit sooner.


----------



## MUD (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm heading to Nakina early Friday morning and will be fishing come Saturday 11 June 2011. This is a trip I make every other year (I would go every year but I want to stay married) with my uncles and brothers. It's always a great time up there and I can't wait (can't even sleep).

@olejoe - did you stay in Nakina and fish nearby lakes or did you fly out of Nakina to a lake?

@Scum_Frog - I'll give the Listerine trick a try (if I remember to pick some up at the Walmart in MI that is the last exit before hitting the boarder at the Sue.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

we flew out of Nakina to a lake and it was 6 or 7 fish for the 6 of us a day


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

What lake did you guys head up too? We flew out of Nakina as well on the 11th....we were there from about 10:30-1:30. The crew there works hard when a plane comes in and out. Our flight was sopposed to head out of Nakina at 10:30 but 3 hours later we finally left....not happy about that since we lost half a day fishing...but oh well! We made it safe and still caught a bunch of fish! We went too Makokibatan.....was awesome fishing...post up some pics :B:B:B


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

we flew to Melchett lake and was fishing by 9:30. Artic Watershed Outposts but Nakina Air takes us in. Great fishing and a great time every year.


----------

